# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  Z3X-BOX LG Update. LG 2-3G Tool v9.8 release. Firmware MAKER!!

## GSM News & Updates

*LG 2-3G Tool v9.8 release. Firmware MAKER!!  
We World First make new innovation function Firmware Maker.
If you not have firmware for phone but have other work phone you can easy connect phone in Download Mode and read firmware, after this flash file in other phone. Only out software can read and build TOT file. !!! world 1st 
Added Firmware Maker for next LG models: 
- support D150 [/COLOR](Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D157 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D157F (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D160  (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D160F (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D160G (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D160GO (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D160J (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D160TR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D165 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D165AR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D165F (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D165G (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D170 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D175F (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D280 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D280AR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D280F (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D280G (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D280N (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D280NR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D280TR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D285 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D285F (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D285G (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D290 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D290AR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D290G (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D290J (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D290N (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D290TR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D295 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D295F (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D315 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D315H (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D315I (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D315K (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D315S (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D320 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D320AG (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D320AR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D320F (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D320F8 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D320G8 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D320J8 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D320N (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D320TR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D321 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D325 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D325F (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D325F8 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D325G8 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D329 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D370 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D370TR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D373 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D373EU (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D375 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D375AR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D380 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D385 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D390 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D390AR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D390N (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D390NS (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D400 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D400H (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D400HN (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D400N (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D400TR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D405 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D405H (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D405N (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D405TR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D410 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D410H (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D410HN (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D410N (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D415 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D415BK (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D415RD (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D610 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D610AR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D618 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D620 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D620FR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D620K (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D620R (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D722 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D722AR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D722J (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D722K (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D722P (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D722PA (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D722V (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D723 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D723TR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D724 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D728 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D729 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D800 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D800P (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D800T (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D801 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D801BK (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D801HW (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D801Z (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D802 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D802T (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D802TA (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D802TR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D803 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D805 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D806 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D838 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D850 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D850PR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D851 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D851TN (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D851WH (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D852 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D852G (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D855 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D855AR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D855K (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D855P (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D855TR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D855V (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D856 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D857 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D858 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D858HK (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D859 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support  D950 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D950G (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D950P (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D950W (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D951 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D955 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D956 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D957 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D958 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D959 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D959BK (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support D959TS (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support F320K (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support F320L (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support F320S (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support F500K (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support F500L (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support F500S (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support F500S (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support F600K (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support F600L (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support F600S (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support F610K (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support F610L (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support F610S (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H220 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H221 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H221AR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H221F (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H221G (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H222 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H222F (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H222G (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H222TTV (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H222TV (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H340 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H340AR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H340F (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H340G (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H340H (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H340N (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H340Y (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H342 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H342F (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H342FT (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H342I (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H343 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H345 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H410 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H440 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H440AR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H440N (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H440V (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H440Y (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H442 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H442F (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H443 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H445 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H525 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H525N (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H525TR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H630 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H630D (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H630I (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H631 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H634 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H635 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H635A (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H635AR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H635C (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H635CX (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H636 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H650AR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H650E (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H650K (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H731 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H734 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H735 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H735AR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H735L (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H735MT (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H735P (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H735T (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H735TR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H736 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H736P (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H788 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H788N (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H788SG (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H788TR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H810 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H811 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H812 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H815 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H815AR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H815K (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H815L (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H815LA (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H815P (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H815T (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H815TR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H818 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H818N (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H818P (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H818PA (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H819 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H900 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H901 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H955 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H955A (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H955AR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H955HK (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H955P (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H955TR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H960 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H960A (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H960AR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H960ATR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H960AY (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H960P (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H960TR (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H960YK (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H961 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H961AN (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H961N (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H961S (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H962 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support H968 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support K330 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support LS675 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support MS323 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support MS330 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support MS345 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support MS631 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support V410 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support V490 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support V495 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support V496 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support V497 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support VS880 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First! 
- support  VS880PP (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!
- support  VS980 (Read Firmware as TOT file) - World First!  Addition function added: 
- support E400 (flashing in dz/kdz format)
- support E400GO (flashing in dz/kdz format)
- support E400b (flashing in dz/kdz format)
- support E400f (flashing in dz/kdz format)
- support E400g (flashing in dz/kdz format)
- support E400r (flashing in dz/kdz format)
- support E405 (flashing in dz/kdz format)
- support E405f (flashing in dz/kdz format)
- support E610 (flashing in dz/kdz format)
- support E610GO (flashing in dz/kdz format)
- support E610v (flashing in dz/kdz format)
- support E612 (flashing in dz/kdz format)
- support E612f (flashing in dz/kdz format)
- support E612g (flashing in dz/kdz format)
- support E615 (flashing in dz/kdz format)
- support E615f (flashing in dz/kdz format)
- support E617G (flashing in dz/kdz format)
- support P700 (flashing in dz/kdz format)
- support P705 (flashing in dz/kdz format)
- support P705GO (flashing in dz/kdz format)
- support P705f (flashing in dz/kdz format)
- support P705g (flashing in dz/kdz format)
- support P708g (flashing in dz/kdz format)   + Some bug fixed
Multi-language interface - for translate use Z3X LG 2-3G Tool (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])  P.S. Dear user you can use professional tool or branded copy/paste ;)*  *Discuss الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

